# albino/ hybino identification



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

im having a lot of "albinos" hatch out from a group where dad = hybino and most of the mums are hypos het albino, the hets appear to be hypos pretty much exclusively as they have brown stripes instead of black, how do i tell if the visuals are albinos or hypos as the odds should give me a bigger percentage of hypos, further to that, how will i know if any are super hypos?
or is it just a case of grow them all on until you can see the adult markings? cheers.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

I dont know if you made a typo here:


> the hets appear to be hypos pretty much exclusively as they have brown stripes instead of black


Hypos banding would be a brown/black colour and darken with age.
Albinos or Hybinos would be pink or light brown.

It will be hard to tell hypos from Super Hypos and Albinos from Hybinos straight from the egg.
Wait a little while and you'll soon see which is which by the way the bands are forming and the spotting is retained.

Other than that there is no way to tell straight from birth unfortunately especially with a pairing like that.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

sam12345 said:


> I dont know if you made a typo here:
> 
> 
> Hypos banding would be a brown/black colour and darken with age.
> Albinos or Hybinos would be pink or light brown.


no typo, my normals i.e. mack snow siblings have jet black bands, the hypo hets have lighter brown bands rather than solid black.
Here are some shots of the albinos.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

That could be down to one of two reasons:

-The incubation temperature
-The fact they are het albino

Het albinos tend to expresses lighter (brown) spotting (in hatchling cases banding).

Can you post pics of the hypos.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

I do have comparison pics but they are on my phone, will try and get them on camera and upload them


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

I've re read your post and in comparison to a hatchling mack snow the banding will look brown. It often looks purple aswell.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

ok, heres some normal mack snow siblings
























and heres what pretty much all the albino hets look like


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Your normal mack snows are not mack snows, they are normals


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> Your normal mack snows are not mack snows, they are normals


That's what he said Mack snow SIBLINGS:2thumb:.He's not saying there Mack snow.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> Your normal mack snows are not mack snows, they are normals


i know, as i have stated, they are normaL siblings, i did not say they were mack snows:2thumb:


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

gazz said:


> That's what he said Mack snow SIBLINGS:2thumb:.He's not saying there Mack snow.


oops, you got there quicker:2thumb:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

D'oh! :blush:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

ern79 said:


> and heres what pretty much all the albino hets look like


This color tone turn hypo from my experience.In mack snow hypo hatchlings tends to be a smokey grey and white.


----------

